# 2009 Eos modifications



## Scooterdusty (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what modifications (fixes) VW plans for 2009 Eos, and when they will ship to the US?


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (Scooterdusty)*

Get real! The calendar says it's March and it's probably 6-8 months before the '09's will be here. I'm betting they will look the same with maybe a "slight" chance we will see a TDI in the US market although with the premium price of diesel fuel in the US, it really doesn't make that much sense.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

VW's entire philosophy about which standard items and options to put into the new model year of a car can be summed up as this:
Put the items that almost everyone wants into a package that is only available on the most expensive model (i.e. HID headlights).
Add some of the items the owners of previous model years clamored for. But, delete some of the items a new buyer wanted and attracted them to the car in the first place.
Continue to tease the North American buyers with pictures of options available everywhere else, but will never come here.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder if VWoA is relly aware of this sentiment, that I find very much widespread, or if VWoA really thinks they are doing a great job with the feature grouping.
For example: Back up sensors are like$300 (I could be wrong) If ALL cars on the lot had these sensors, would you really not buy the car because of the extra $300 if you had not planned on buying this ?? I would have paid for it, but it was not available, and I did not want to wait 6 more months. That's $300 they didn't make.
What's up with that ?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_VW's entire philosophy about which standard items and options to put into the new model year of a car can be summed up as this:
Put the items that almost everyone wants into a package that is only available on the most expensive model (i.e. HID headlights).
Add some of the items the owners of previous model years clamored for. But, delete some of the items a new buyer wanted and attracted them to the car in the first place.
Continue to tease the North American buyers with pictures of options available everywhere else, but will never come here. 

Summed up perfectly!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Summed up perfectly!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x2 for the Canadian market where we get limited color selection and virtually no option choices.
Kevin


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (Scooterdusty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooterdusty* »_Does anyone know what modifications (fixes) VW plans for 2009 Eos, and when they will ship to the US?

In an effort to offer some tangible information to your question, Volkswagen issues a "change points" press release on their media website every year. The schedule in recent years has been...
MY2008 change points released 6/21/07
MY2007 change points released 6/26/06
MY2006 change points released 6/23/05
Based on the history of the press release dates over the last 3 years, we are probably about 3 months and 2 weeks from having the official information on MY2009 change points, so its worth the wait to see what is coming. I can however tell you that the fantastic RNS510 navigation/infotainment headunit will be available for MY2009, so that alone is worth waiting on next years model. I would also think we will see an interior color update, either the red or teak color. I'd really like to see the teak myself.


----------



## cy0888 (Feb 1, 2008)

My EOS is coming in April.Damn it.I always wanted Navigation


----------



## Scooterdusty (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (cy0888)*

A mod I'd love to see is a fold down rear seat. The pass through is useless, I can't fit my golf clubs.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The RNS510 is the only thing we have confirmed for 2009 so far


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Scooterdusty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooterdusty* »_A mod I'd love to see is a fold down rear seat. The pass through is useless, I can't fit my golf clubs. 

the pop up roll bar mechanism will prevent that from happening


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have on good authority that they are stopping production of the Eos with the 3.2 liter engine. Reason that the 2.0t is mainly what most want and that few buy the v6 because of the options and not the motor.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

hallelujah! VW finally sees the light! Engine size should be an option not a trim level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully VWoA will see the light too and offer the Tech Package on the 2.0T. Now if we can only get them offer a cloth interior again, my next car will be a VW too.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_hallelujah! VW finally sees the light! Engine size should be an option not a trim level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully VWoA will see the light too and offer the Tech Package on the 2.0T. Now if we can only get them offer a cloth interior again, my next car will be a VW too.

Oh yeah, like that will ever happen. VWoA see the light? Only if it's an oncoming train in a tunnel...


----------



## bLing_bora (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (Scooterdusty)*

Beside the new navigation they have added Bi-xenon AFS (adaptive like the Passat), Park assist is a base option, they have taken out the Silver essence color and they have replaced it with Reflex Silver. In rest the same car.


----------



## remotebandit (Mar 2, 2008)

Im actually in a mixed state at the moment , if i buy 1 i only want 1 fully optioned so will be stretching it money wise to order in July when im on track and if i do this , there can be a 3 month wait which will bring me towards the end of the year which will allready make my car a year old from a buyers point of view if that makes sense .
I am actually now considering ordering at the start of January to order a 2009 build so atleast even if it take 3 months , i will get a good 3/4rts of a year of it being a current year car .
Anyone else have opinions on this ?
Thanx .
Adam .


_Modified by remotebandit at 1:03 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (remotebandit)*

If you are not in a hurry, or in "need" of a new car, that would make sense. Unless of course you could find the car you want on a dealer lot, in which case you could be enjoying it sooner.
Kevin


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Wanted GPS*

IMHO, you're better off with a portable GPS. The one below cost me 1/6th ($300) of the factory option price ($1800). While I can't say for sure about the VW GPS units, other cars including a Toyota we own that has a factory GPS, have very limited option selections while rolling (on the road.) Who wants to stop to do a minor programing adjustment? I don't.
Also, they work in any other car you drive (including rentals.) That's a big deal when you're on a trip and in unfamiliar territory.
The only downside that I see with a portable is the possibly of it being stolen from your car. The likely hood of a factory unit being stolen is probably a lot less although I guess it could happen. A few years back when the druggies were stealing upscale radios out of cars, most of the time they did a real cut and burn where you ended up with a BIG hole in the center of your dashboad.
The last advantage I can think of for a portable is that it allows programing in your home instead of sitting in a cold car racing to program your trip at the last minute.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (Scooterdusty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooterdusty* »_A mod I'd love to see is a fold down rear seat. The pass through is useless, I can't fit my golf clubs. 

It would be nice if the pass through was bigger. I can see how the entire seat can't fold down due to the popup rollover bars and since the seat is designed for only 2 people, the width of the pass through is limited. We also have an Acura TL which has a pass through (about the same size as the Eos.)
Last week I did my first ski trip with my Eos and the pass through worked great for my skis. I think almost any car the size of the Eos would have limited room to put a golf bag in the trunk. I traded in a '95 Mustang convertible with an even smaller trunk than the Eos. I guess the Eos was designed for the "3-par" golfer.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*No 4/50 warranty in 2009*

Just incase anyone's interested.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (remotebandit)*

I ordered my 08 in April of 07 received it in July of 07 and drove a futuristic car for 5 months.


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (liquid stereo)*

No 4/50 warranty in 2009 » ---
Is that VW wide, or Eos-specific?


----------



## NJGLX (May 10, 1999)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (JustinW)*

All VW are going to the new warranty. It will now be 3/36. The are also now paying for the 10k, 20k, and 30k services. The 5K is no longer needed.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (NJGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGLX* »_All VW are going to the new warranty. It will now be 3/36. The are also now paying for the 10k, 20k, and 30k services. The 5K is no longer needed.

Does this apply to only 2009 Eos' sold? Just curious because I am about to go in for the 10K oil change/check-up.
Thanks!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (NJGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGLX* »_All VW are going to the new warranty. It will now be 3/36. The are also now paying for the 10k, 20k, and 30k services. The 5K is no longer needed.

Damn. Under the old warranty I already paid for 5k, 10k & 20k. Still, the longer warranty is probably better.
Including the services is something they should have done before-- it has specific value at purchase time, yet strongly encourages customers to get official VW service during early ownership. That early ownership will be remembered by the customers as VW "taking care of them".
William
btw, this thread seems to be duplicated in this thread: 2009 Change Points


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

Would the RNS510 fit in a 2007 Eos


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*

Yes but it depends. You would need antenna adaptors for the radio antennas. If you don't have navigation then you would need a GPS antenna which can be had for a good price. If you have Dynaudio then you will need programming. Applies for any sound system that has a factory amp. Other than that it just bolts in like any stereo. No maps yet.


----------



## hobbittcar2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (kghia)*

I'm really confused by the warranty situation. 
First, I don't understand why they're shortening the warranty. To me, that sends the wrong message to the consumer. Namely "we think this car is going to fall apart after 3 years".
Second, I'm surprised that they're going to start including scheduled maintenance, which I think is counter to the recent trend. I know Mercedes stopped doing this, and I thought Audi did too (but I may be wrong about that). 
Making the warranty shorter and including scheduled maintenance is different than what others are doing, and makes little sense to me. But what do I know...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (hobbittcar2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hobbittcar2* »_I'm really confused by the warranty situation. 
First, I don't understand why they're shortening the warranty. To me, that sends the wrong message to the consumer. Namely "we think this car is going to fall apart after 3 years".


They're probably taking a beating with the BPY 2.0T FSI engine. 2009's will be seeing the new 2.0T TSI engine; a completely different 2.0T engine. Not sure why the BPY is being discontinued so quickly but is a bit disconcerting. 


_Modified by solarflare at 11:57 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: No 4/50 warranty in 2009 (kghia)*

they always used to pay for services.
I was shocked when I bought my EOS that they didnt.
When I had my 99 Jetta, they paid for everything, and gave me a loaner,
and detailed the car for free everytime I went in, including waxing it.
now, you get nothing and you have to pay for it.
when I had my car in for its 5K service, they didnt even check the extra stuff
that I asked them to....or they did and said yes, that squeaks, and didnt do anything
about it.
Liz


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: Wanted GPS (blue4max)*

I chucked the original head unit for this. Steering controls still work and it sounds better.


----------



## wanageeska (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Wanted GPS (Sammy)*

that looks very nice...


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Wanted GPS (Sammy)*

Sammy is this the AVIC-HD3BT? Why did you switch to this unit?


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (Scooterdusty)*

Here's a list of changes;
http://www.volkswagenfleetfirs...s.pdf


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (lancelotlink)*

Nice...but I assume those changes do not necessarily translate to NA, just like US trims are different than Canada.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Nice...but I assume those changes do not necessarily translate to NA, just like US trims are different than Canada.

that is true..._until you retro fit them!_ ;-)
In particular,
-- I can see some replacing the glove box handle to match their trim (new trim kits/parts from OEMpl.us soon?)
-- new kickplate with Eos emblem sounds nice
-- CD changer! I don't know where they would put it, but sounds nifty...if only I had the wiring already
it is also nice to see them adding features back to the "entry model"-- 8 speakers standard (if it applies to the US also) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Sad to see them discontinuing the vented sunroof shade







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
The other changes seem minor or refine certain fancy optional features.
I *am glad* that the heated mirror position long ago changed away from 6 o'clock (where it is ON in my wife's '01.5 Passat wagon) to 12 o'clock, and I suspect that 2 o'clock is being used b/c it is easier to view than directly opposite the driver _*(note: this position would actually make much more sense for the driver-left-side markets*_, so maybe US _will_ get it)
Some changes definitely don't translate to US market-- we *don't even get interior anti-theft monitoring*, so no button change for US there!
William


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
-- I can see some replacing the glove box handle to match their trim (new trim kits/parts from OEMpl.us soon?)
William

Interesting argument. I thought the exact opposite, that our chrome handles would be more attractive, and that the chrome handle may become a sought after part in the future


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (ialonso)*

Add bluetooth as well. That will be a standard feature but 07-08 models should be able to retrofit it. The RNS-510 can also support this new kit.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (rendezvous65)*

According to my dealer, they have already received 09 Eos info and it does not include the new 2.0TSI engine, but merely a change from the timing belt to a timing chain. They believe that the new 2.0TSI (with 211 hp/258 lbs-ft) will stay exclusively Audi for the time being, in order to differentiate the VW and Audi product lines. Although is info is Cdn specific, I can't see them putting in different 2.0T engines depending on region.
If it's true, I can't say I blame VW for that. I've heard certain debates question why you can get the same basic drivetrain in a VW that you get in an Audi, yet Audi is the premium product. Not everyone believes a better interior, styling, and badge prestige is enough to justify the price difference.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_According to my dealer, they have already received 09 Eos info and it does not include the new 2.0TSI engine, but merely a change from the timing belt to a timing chain. They believe that the new 2.0TSI (with 211 hp/258 lbs-ft) will stay exclusively Audi for the time being, in order to differentiate the VW and Audi product lines. Although is info is Cdn specific, I can't see them putting in different 2.0T engines depending on region.
If it's true, I can't say I blame VW for that. I've heard certain debates question why you can get the same basic drivetrain in a VW that you get in an Audi, yet Audi is the premium product. Not everyone believes a better interior, styling, and badge prestige is enough to justify the price difference.

Probably more dealer misinformation. I highly doubt VW would keep producing two 2.0T engines. The new TSI engine uses a timing chain but that's hardly the only change. It's a complete redesign but still a 2.0L direct inject turbo with 200hp. The old 2.0FSI was a BPY engine code. The new 2.0T is a CCTA engine code. 
It's not unusual for Audi to mod their engine to improve performance. I read in another post what will be exclusive to Audi is a variable valve timing (or something) version of the new 2.0TSI engine which is probably the 211 hp engine that you mention. For more information read this rather lengthy thread in the 2.0T forum








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3749316


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (solarflare)*

After some real digging, I believe you are correct. The dealer wasn't technically wrong (as he did admit the 09 Eos had the CCTA engine code), but he didn't realize that there were more changes beyond a timing belt.
So hypothetically, would you wait for the new engine if you were getting the Eos today? Or would you swing a 08 since the engine has been out longer? It also appears that some 08 Passats have the CCTA (EA888) engine...wonder if new 08 Eos owners have the new engine already?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (ashbinder)*

I would wait only because of the horror stories that I've read in the BPY forum. I'm not impressed with the reliability if this engine. Most notably the intake cam fuel pump lob issue. Not to mention the oil consumption problem that some are having. I'm burning over 1 quart per 1000 miles now and getting VW to fix it is gonna be a battle I fear. Of coarse, the new engine could have a host of different problems. It's a risk but I feel it can't be much worse. The '09's will have the new nav and xenon option too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by solarflare at 9:10 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Eos modifications (solarflare)*

The new RNS-510 has climatronic and park distance control integration. VW is revising the climatronic units so they can have RNS-510 integration.


----------

